# I crashed my scott



## Jared (Jun 24, 2005)

I crashed my scott into a back of a van when it swerved right in front of me. My 105 shifters are dented and scratched pretty badly. Do Shimano provide replacement parts for the 105 shifters like the name plate on top of the brake levers and also the brake hoods? And if not , can i just change to a new set of shifters and how much will it cost?


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

Jared said:


> I crashed my scott into a back of a van when it swerved right in front of me. My 105 shifters are dented and scratched pretty badly. Do Shimano provide replacement parts for the 105 shifters like the name plate on top of the brake levers and also the brake hoods? And if not , can i just change to a new set of shifters and how much will it cost?


Here are the caps. From QBP, so any LBS can get them.

http://harriscyclery.net/site/page.cfm?PageID=49&Category=750&Brand=367&type=T

Hoods:

http://www.branfordbike.com/computer/comp6.html

TF


----------

